# E-420 vs D40



## Ptyler22 (Jun 1, 2008)

Does anybody know how an Olympus E-420 compares with a Nikon D40? Does the 420 have auto focus in the body? When it comes to moving on and getting more experience which camera will be more limiting in terms of lenses and expense of lenses? Lastly which is a better camera for mostly sports and still shots. Is there any big sacfice with one or the other? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bahandi (Jun 1, 2008)

i'll post what i know and have read. Olympus, apparently is starting to make a it's presence known to the dSRL world with it's cameras. Unfortunately, your lens options are really limited and rather costly at that.

Although I prefer the underdog, go with the Nikon.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 1, 2008)

Check them out here - http://www.dpreview.com/

On the top left side click on "Buying Guide/Side by side" and you can do a comparison.

Olympus has a fine selection of lens in three grades, and yes, you do get what you pay for 

Cheers, Don


----------



## bahandi (Jun 1, 2008)

i've read that those Zuiko (sp?) lenses are really great.

How do you rate Olympus's ability for indoor shots? I'm still new the world of photography but everything I've read points me to BIG sensors.

Supposedly, Olympus has the smallest sensors in the market. How big of a factor is the sensor size?


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 2, 2008)

The sensor issue is actually a little more complicated than simply stating sizes, Olympus uses a NMOS and the Nikon is CCD.

If this is an issue for you, I suggest you spend some time on the site I linked to, both sensor types and sizes are explained there if you look hard enough 

It's been six months since I did my research and I can't remember all the technical details now but I was confident in my choice of the E-510 over the Nikon D40. I do remember that not all Nikon lens were AF with the D40, where as all lens AF on Zuiko...

Image stabilization, dust reduction system, 10 MP and live view sealed the deal for me.

Keep in mind I have no hands on experience with other dslr brands, I simply spent a lot of time researching and made my choice based on my needs. 

Up till last year I was using a Mamiya slr and a Kodak P & S... 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 2, 2008)

Don Kondra said:


> Check them out here - http://www.dpreview.com/
> 
> On the top left side click on "Buying Guide/Side by side" and you can do a comparison.
> 
> ...


OOya, I've spent lots of time on that site already, it's great. I see you have an olympus, no problems finding lenses?


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 2, 2008)

No problem at all, depending on how deep your pockets are :lmao:

Before I forget, when you are at the dp site doing the comparisons, there is a little question mark beside each item that will take you to a page with more details such as an explanation of the sensor systems.

I originally bought the E-510 with the Standard Grade 14-42 f 3.5 - 5.6 plus a card and taxes for ~$675 at Don's Photos here in Saskatoon. 

Then I bought two 40-150's off ebay, the older larger size f 3.5 and the new smaller f 4.0, just a coincidence they were both $107.... 

Then I decided to upgrade from the 14-42 to the High Grade 14-54 f 2.8, new off ebay for $385, locally it goes for about $485 plus taxes... Sold the 14-42 for $100.... 

Then I purchased a used Standard Grade 70-300 from a member of a 4/3's forum for $285, new is $430 plus taxes. 

So, no problem with finding lenses... probably more information than you needed but hopefully a realistic idea of what to expect.

Super High Grade lenses are another matter, cost wise :heart:

Cheers, Don


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 2, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> 1) Does anybody know how an Olympus E-420 compares with a Nikon D40?
> 
> 2) Does the 420 have auto focus in the body?
> 
> ...



1) I think they compare rather equally.  They're two different styles, though.  the 420 is 10 mps where the D40 is 6.  Also, the 420 has no IS, and no way of getting IS (Nikons have lenses with IS).  But, the Olympus has a live view preview screen, so if you are interested in that option, it may very well overcome the unavailability of IS.

2) Yes.

3) Definitely the Olympus.  Their lenses, although good and plentiful, are just in NO comparison to the range Nikon has.  And I find Olympus' prices to be rather high (though others could prove me wrong on this, its just an impression I get).

4) I'd say this is a tie.  The 420 shoots at 3.5 fps, while the D40 shoots at 3fps (but at an unlimited amount of jpegs).  Sports is hard to shoot, and this is where having a professional camera would really pay off.  But for the occasional ball game, I'd personally say either one would do you quite nicely.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 2, 2008)

OK thanks guys, also how about the sony SLR A200? how is that in those catagories compared to the others?


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 3, 2008)

Does anybody have a sony Dslr A200? Do you like it?


----------



## andrew99 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have nothing against Olympus and other brands, actually on paper it looks like you get more bang for the buck with those.  But personally I went with Nikon because of the overall system and accessories.  They have tonnes of lenses, great flashes, accessories, etc.  Also Nikon seems to be a stable platform -- they haven't obsoleted any of their old lenses for decades.  Now I know the D40 doesn't have a built in autofocus motor, but I went with the D40 knowing that any lenses I buy now will be fully compatible with the next Nikon body I buy.  Also it's easy to find tech support info for Nikon on the net, just because there are so many users.  Long story short, Nikon seemed like a safer, more future-proof choice.  ..And this probably also applies just as much to Canon.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 4, 2008)

andrew99 said:


> I have nothing against Olympus and other brands, actually on paper it looks like you get more bang for the buck with those. But personally I went with Nikon because of the overall system and accessories. They have tonnes of lenses, great flashes, accessories, etc. Also Nikon seems to be a stable platform -- they haven't obsoleted any of their old lenses for decades. Now I know the D40 doesn't have a built in autofocus motor, but I went with the D40 knowing that any lenses I buy now will be fully compatible with the next Nikon body I buy. Also it's easy to find tech support info for Nikon on the net, just because there are so many users. Long story short, Nikon seemed like a safer, more future-proof choice. ..And this probably also applies just as much to Canon.


Ya thats the biggest thing I have been hearing, which is bad for me because I will be shooting sports and would like fast fps and the olylmpus has 3.5 but the lenses I hear are hard to come by.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 4, 2008)

Define "hard to come by"?

I've already made some suggestions, you can buy new from a camera store, you can go ebaying, you can buy from 4/3 dedicated forums, some camera stores even sell used, etc.  

Look here for the current range of new lens - 
http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/lens/dea/products/lens/index.asp

And back up what you "hear" with your own research.

Cheers, Don


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 4, 2008)

Don Kondra said:


> Define "hard to come by"?
> 
> I've already made some suggestions, you can buy new from a camera store, you can go ebaying, you can buy from 4/3 dedicated forums, some camera stores even sell used, etc.
> 
> ...


Sorry, don't want to make any enemies here. I think the E 420 is looking pretty good right now. plus with the deal from circuit city, I thinks its a good deal ans is making me want to buy. ($524 w/14-42mm lens and a free printer with a $100 mail in rebate and you can get the 40-150mm lens for only $100 more which is 624, for the body, 2 lenses and printer. The printer is really crappy nd thats why they are only $100 but if worst comes to worst with the printer I can always sell it. I think its a good deal even without the printer.)


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL, no problem..

I just like to stick to the facts, obviously someone using a system is going to recommend it but bashing another brand with unsubstantiated rumors pi##s me off :x

Ultimately I want to you end up with a system that Suits Your Needs, no matter what brand it is. 

As to the printer, in General at this level I understand they are inexpensive because they make their profits on the ink and photo grade paper. But if possible I would see if you can make a print with one before you buy.... 

I just started printing on photo paper with my eight year old Epson Stylus 740 and I can't believe the quality. I would hope that todays technology would be even better...

One more thing to consider, the E-520 is due out later this summer. That may mean a drop in price on the E-510 which has image stabilization... and/or good prices on used 510's from users upgrading to the New model   The 510 was released in March of 2007 so it's not really that "old"... 

And if you do decide on Olympus, you may want to visit here - http://forum.fourthirdsphoto.com/index.php

Good luck with your decision.

Cheers, Don


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 4, 2008)

Some "light" reading for you 

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0703/07030502olympuse510.asp#press

Cheers, Don


----------



## bahandi (Jun 4, 2008)

lol, Don. I didn't even start this thread yet i have to thank you for all that information. Just stating a simple fact that i'm a little tired of hearing canon and nikon all the time. LOL.

Though i have nothing against the leaders in the industry, i find that too often, people just follow blindly because they are the leaders, and don't do enough research of their own


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 5, 2008)

bahandi said:


> Though i have nothing against the leaders in the industry, i find that too often, people just follow blindly because they are the leaders, and don't do enough research of their own




But I want to be COOL!!!  How am I supposed to be cool if I don't copy others?

No, seriously, though, I don't think there's a bad brand out there.  Although I do agree with your statement, I think the OP is going to be ecstatic whether he gets the 420 or the D40.


----------

